# LouAna Coconut Oil: No longer at Walmart?



## danahuff (Apr 14, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone else was having trouble finding LouAna coconut oil at Walmart lately. The last three or four times I have gone, they haven't had it, and the Spectrum brand is twice as much (about $0.50 more for 16 oz.). I can't stomach spending that much. I am just going to order it, I guess, but it bums me out because I already have to order so many things. Coconut oil was one of the few items I could buy locally. :roll:


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 14, 2013)

I ran out of CO a few weeks ago and stopped by Walmart to pick some up. It was in a different package than I remembered and was 30 ounces instead of the 32 ounces the old packaging held. Also, the seal underneath the lid was different too, it was foil and hard to peel off.    I liked the old containers because I could put them in the microwave but the new foil ring wouldn't allow me to.


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 14, 2013)

I've look at my local Walmart the last 3 times and there is none in stock. I'm going to see if I can order it online with in-store pickup. Wish me luck!


----------



## heyjude (Apr 14, 2013)

Dana,

I am in MA as well and have not been able to find it at Walmart for about 3 years now. I've checked in Nashua, NH where I've bought it as well and had no luck there too. I finally started to buy it through Columbus Foods.


----------



## kharmon320 (Apr 14, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> I ran out of CO a few weeks ago and stopped by Walmart to pick some up. It was in a different package than I remembered and was 30 ounces instead of the 32 ounces the old packaging held. Also, the seal underneath the lid was different too, it was foil and hard to peel off.    I liked the old containers because I could put them in the microwave but the new foil ring wouldn't allow me to.



That is my main complaint is the foil ring is hard to get off.  I think I'll bite the bullet and buy my Coconut Oil in a larger container...

However, I can still find it at Kroger and Walmart.


----------



## danahuff (Apr 14, 2013)

They still have the price label on the shelf, but no LouAna. Just the Spectrum stuff. I can buy that kind, but it's really expensive compared to LouAna. I know Shaw's has it, too—same expensive stuff. Maybe also Trader Joe's. Well, I'm glad it's not just me, but I'm sad that it seems to be happening in other places.


----------



## CaliChan (Apr 14, 2013)

yeah i noticed that they changed the packaging the last time that i was at wally world. I walked past it twice before i saw it. Im not exactly thrilled because i had just gotten used to heating the old containers on the stove and now i have to see if this one will even let me do it.


----------



## christinak (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't get it at walmart but I did see it there   That was in Geneseo, NY.


----------



## Marilyna (Apr 15, 2013)

Probably shouldn't, but I've found that if you can't get a little of the foil off the top, you can still microwave it.  Also, if you haven't noticed, it's packed by fluid oz, not weight, so it's less than the ounces it shows.  So far, my store still has it.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 15, 2013)

danahuff said:


> Maybe also Trader Joe's. Well, I'm glad it's not just me, but I'm sad that it seems to be happening in other places.



I love Trader Joes..unfortunately the closest locations are both 2 and 3 hours from my house, so unless I am in Chicago or Indianapolis for something else I rarely get to go.  Their brands are always cheaper than other places for natural products!


----------



## mel z (Apr 15, 2013)

Same thing here on the East Coast. Our WalMart only had 3 bottles left of LouAna last weekend, the new bottle. Can't order it online from WalMart either. They have 2 more expensive brands from $10 to $16 per bottle! The Spectrum was the $10 one, but even that one costs more at the health food store. I got the LouAna, but don't mind adding it to an order online from a supplier. I liked it because it was local and inexpensive, but now gone. So, if I decide I'm keeping coconut in my oils I'll be buying bulk to save on shipping, and to have it handy and in a big bucket not a small mouthed bottle.


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 15, 2013)

We are just the opposite here. My local Walmart, which is infamous for having nothing useful, has an entire range of soaping oils. I mean cooking oils. . The LouAna is easily available but is a dollar more a pound then ordering it. Also I found it harder to dig out of the jar. I'm all for buying local but I think for the coconut oil it's one i find worth to spend shipping on.


----------



## Aunt Polly (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, MY Walmart....Haha, I feel like it is mine, I'm there almost every day.  Still has LouAna Coconut Oil, but I have noticed that the new container is smaller and the same price as the old larger one.....less product for the same money.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 15, 2013)

I reported some weeks ago about the LouAna containers getting smaller by 5% for the same price. This weekend, I noticed our local Wally World (including the LouAna coconut oil stock) was strangely depleted with big holes on the shelves. 

I placed an order with Columbus Foods (Soaper's Choice) last night. I can get coconut oil for a buck less a pound from them than from Wally World, even with shipping factored in. I might live in the boonies, but it's only 5 hours from here to Chicago where CF is located, so I'm sure that makes a difference on the shipping costs.


----------



## houseofwool (Apr 15, 2013)

Me too, and because I am so close there stuff only takes 1 day to ship.


----------



## danahuff (Apr 15, 2013)

DeeAnna, it does make a difference. I ordered from Soaper's Choice, too, finally because I just ran out of coconut oil. Not counting tax, LouAna is 5.98 for 30.5 oz., or about $0.20/oz. With shipping factored in, I get $0.19 per oz. The savings did not work out to be substantial enough to me to consider ordering it, but I guess I will have to do so now. Soaper's Choice was the least expensive that I could find, and it looks like I'll get it Thursday. I am guessing that LouAna just wasn't selling well, so they elected to phase it out at my Walmart. It may be selling better at other Walmarts.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 18, 2013)

I took my Mom to town today and of course she had to go to WAL MArt.  So I checked we still got it 30 oz for 5.98.  So I think you should ask it they can bring it back.  Sometimes they stop carring something but if you ask they bring it back!  (If it's still in their system, which it is)


----------



## terminatortoo (Apr 18, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> I ran out of CO a few weeks ago and stopped by Walmart to pick some up. It was in a different package than I remembered and was 30 ounces instead of the 32 ounces the old packaging held. Also, the seal underneath the lid was different too, it was foil and hard to peel off.    I liked the old containers because I could put them in the microwave but the new foil ring wouldn't allow me to.


I know! I bought one and could not get the foil all off put it in the microwave with the lid on it and it nearly exploded. The old package I could put it in the microwave with no problem.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Apr 18, 2013)

terminatortoo said:


> I know! I bought one and could not get the foil all off put it in the microwave with the lid on it and it nearly exploded. The old package I could put it in the microwave with no problem.



It melts relatively quickly if you put it in a sink full of hot water-I know that microwaving can kill the good nutrients--which lye probably does too, so I guess that really doesn't matter, but if you are making balms/butter/whips I would go with just placing in a hot water bath for a few minutes!


----------



## new12soap (Apr 18, 2013)

I order it from wsp, it comes in a bucket so it is easy to scoop out and it costs less than luanna or soaper's choice (shipping for me from SC is high). They have a $30 minimum order but it's free shipping (I know, the prices have shipping built in), and coconut oil works out to about 2.25/lb.


----------

